# Small - Backpack - What to get?



## bkehl (Dec 25, 2013)

I just got the 11l dakine this season and I love it. I hardly notice it while I board. I keep a screw driver and some anacks in there and there is still plenty of sspaceto shed a layer or two. I also use a 2l camel back bladder so I also got my water.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

for gopro stuff you may benefit from one of teh camera specific carriers like Lowepro.

I like Osprey packs, they make some small winter ones.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I have the osprey carve and it's thin and very small. Also doubles as hydration pack.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Sweet guys thank you for the suggestions. I'll check them out!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I have an 11l dakine helipack that I like. It's pretty small so you can only pack the basics, forms well to the back, has the integrated hose path through the shoulder strap and does horizontal board and vertical ski carry.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

perhaps get something that will at least fit your shovel and probe...and maybe poles/skins to bounce in/out for some slack. have a dakine...idk model/size that works


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

bseracka said:


> I have an 11l dakine helipack that I like. It's pretty small so you can only pack the basics, forms well to the back, has the integrated hose path through the shoulder strap and does horizontal board and vertical ski carry.


I am still leaning this way as it seems like a good multi use bag and I can get a really good price on it. The other bags do look better quality and less gaper but quite a bit more $$.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

you should check out the Dakine Baker. Its bigger than the heli pro 11, but just barely. i have use mine for a year and its perfect. room for an extra layer, lunch, all BC stuff and its not stretched to the max. I put a bunch of shit in a helipro at the store and it all fit, but it was tight.

edit: plus all your BC stuff is in a dedicated pocket, no chance of losing it, it all has a nice spot and to get to it, you just open one pouch and voila. If you want I can send you some pics of my shovel/probe/etc in it to get the idea.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Banjo said:


> you should check out the Dakine Baker. Its bigger than the heli pro 11, but just barely. i have use mine for a year and its perfect. room for an extra layer, lunch, all BC stuff and its not stretched to the max. I put a bunch of shit in a helipro at the store and it all fit, but it was tight.
> 
> edit: plus all your BC stuff is in a dedicated pocket, no chance of losing it, it all has a nice spot and to get to it, you just open one pouch and voila. If you want I can send you some pics of my shovel/probe/etc in it to get the idea.


I am not too worried about BC stuff because if I was going somewhere that needed it I would be taking my 30L evoc. I want it for at the resort, small as possible while still being useful. Go pro stuff, maybe two power bars, little water, goggle lens, maybe the shovel to build a booter... thats it. I appreciate the suggestion and will check it out but I suspect the 11l will work for me.


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

I use a Dekine Session 8L. It works good for what you want and it includes the hydration bladder.


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

how about a heated backpack so my snacks and water dont freeze:thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Ken2234 said:


> how about a heated backpack so my snacks and water dont freeze:thumbsup:


fail.......................


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> fail.......................


oh really? :thumbsdown:


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

judoant said:


> I use a Dekine Session 8L. It works good for what you want and it includes the hydration bladder.


I have not seen this bag...I wonder of they make it anymore. Thanks for the suggestion! Will be looking into it for sure.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

This is what I have it is a little expensive but it came with everything I needed. You can just get the backpack without all the gear for 60ish.

Pilchuck Kit | Snowboard Bags | K2 Snowboarding 2013-2014


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> So I already have a 30L Evoc guide back pack, which I really like, but I want something smaller that I can take around the resort. I know a ton of people frown upon packs at re resort, but...


I don't know why people frown at packs. I got sick of unstrapping and hoofing it to the lodge to get water. I found that when I had a hydration pack, I was never thirsty, spent more time riding, and less time in the stupid lodge. I could also carry layers with me whenever it got too cold without renting a locker for $$$.


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

Ken2234 said:


> oh really? :thumbsdown:


Blow your water back in the reservoir after your drink. It will keep the straw from freezing


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Ken2234 said:


> oh really? :thumbsdown:


----------

